# Moving to Bahrain



## brightonguy (Jun 18, 2012)

Hello all,

This is my first post to this forum. I am moving to Bahrain in about 3 weeks time and I will be working at Almoayyed Tower. I have been offered a job from a company and during the interview stages, I had a chance to see the surrounding areas of the tower and to be honest, did not find it so exciting to live in.

The company will offer me a furnished accommodation for the first month and in this period, I have to find my own place to live in. I have been told I should look at Juffair or Amwaj Islands. I haven't seen neither of them yet but having looked at their locations on Google Maps, it seems Amwaj Islands are a bit too far from my office. I don't drive and I will have to take a taxi to and from work every day.

I need your help with your thoughts on the location and accommodation. The budget is not much of an issue but I am looking to rent a furnished, modern flat and want it to be around BHD650 per month. I can stretch the budget for a dream accommodation but I don't see the need for it as I am coming on my own and for a single person, I think a 1-bed or 2-bed flat will be more than enough. I would like to live in a location where there are some shops and cafes and other places to spend time around when I leave the building.

Do you recommend Juffair? What do you think of the budget? Can you recommend any estate agents or websites (apart from Bahrain Property World).

Your help is much appreciated and thanks in advance. Hope to see you all in Bahrain soon


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

brightonguy said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am moving to Bahrain in about 3 weeks time and I will be working at Almoayyed Tower.


Now I know what that big building is called, after gooogling it.
Probably the area just around it will not be suitable.
Juffair lots of apartments & cafes/bars etc, taxis may drag from there, Amwaj, forget it if you taxi.
I think you should be able to find a decent place on your budget.
(though I never looked at apartments) we have just got rid of a company apartment, fully furnished, all inclusive with t'internet etc pool on the roof 600BD

Best advice is get here & start searching, I dont think you can really pre decide.

There is plenty of choice about. Traffic can be a bit of a pain at the moment as there are which are still about a year away from finishing various upgrades etc which will improve life.

You will arrive about a week before Ramadan, which means it might be difficult to get a real impression during Ramadan due to the restrictions, and apparently you will struggle to get ale during then.

Ive been here nearly 5 months and like it. Not driving is not the end of the world as taxis are reasonable, but it does mean you look at things from a different view from me
cluttons is another firm, plenty of adverts in the daily papers.
hope it helps abit
Kev


----------

